# Red Oak Necklace Holder



## Lighthouse (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't know about you but my wife hangs her necklaces all in the bathroom on a towel rack post. They are always tangled.

There are a dozen necklaces here all stacked and twisted onto eachother. While I was in the shop I found scrap red oak laying on the floor that screamed: "MAKE ME INTO SOMETHING! I DON'T WANT TO STAY ON THE FLOOR FOREVER!" Or something like that, I don't speak 'Red Oak'. So I came up with this.

After a couple coats of poly I predrilled and screwed in the brass hooks with cups. That goes to show that you don't need to have a lot of tools or a lot of skill to put something useful together scrap wood and a router do a lot. Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks great Joshua I bet she likes that!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicely done!

The only mistake I see... She just got 4 new reasons to buy more necklaces.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lighthouse (Feb 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Looks great Joshua I bet she likes that!


She really liked it. I love the smile when I give her new things I make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lighthouse (Feb 27, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> The only mistake I see... She just got 4 new reasons to buy more necklaces.


OH CRAP! YOU'RE RIGHT!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Four more... Then what? Better think ahead! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice and very thoughtful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 4, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> The only mistake I see... She just got 4 new reasons to buy more necklaces.


I am sure she is thinking each hook could hold 2 necklaces so that means 19 more. 
Great job on that one.


----------

